# Vaginal irritation



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Check this thread...sounds alot like what you're going through 


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...iology-breed-standard/13736-update-daisy.html


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

And it is so common to have these type of problems. They are so often like human babies. Some are more sensitive than others.


----------



## ourpuppy07 (Dec 19, 2006)

Molly had some bumps on her lower belly and we took her to the vet and she had puppy pyoderma and a UTI (I found info on those two issues on peteducation.com) They looked like big pimples under the skin, they did not bother her, but I guess they are common among golden retrievers and can go hand-in-hand with UTI's. I actually posted similiar question a few days ago "Bumps on puppies belly" in the health and physiology forum...this may not be what luxy has, but its a possibility...


----------



## LuxysMommy (Feb 28, 2007)

I took her to the vet yesterday and she's in perfect health. She just has a mild bacterial infection that a little cream will take care of within a few days.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

I call it "Puppy Acne". Very common and I don't give it a second thought. I am a big believer in letting one's immune system deal with a lot of the little stuff. If a person constantly gives anti biotics for everything the immune system eventually becomes compromised. I'm sure others may disagree.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> I call it "Puppy Acne". Very common and I don't give it a second thought. I am a big believer in letting one's immune system deal with a lot of the little stuff. If a person constantly gives anti biotics for everything the immune system eventually becomes compromised. I'm sure others may disagree.


Whew! You sound just like my vet! I'm reading all these posts, and in my case, both girls had this for about 2 months each....no UTI, but a little discharge and some bumps. I used a Betadine wash, and sometimes Dial or Safeguard soap and some Neosporin and it resolved on it's own. They never licked or chewed their bellies and I checked it a couple times a day. My vet said he really didn't want to prescribe meds unless it got much worse.
I was feeling a little remiss...thanks for posting, Sue.


----------



## Chelsea(NL) (May 8, 2007)

LuxysMommy said:


> I took her to the vet yesterday and she's in perfect health. She just has a mild bacterial infection that a little cream will take care of within a few days.


Just wondering about this. I'm sure chelsea has the same thing. Does the cream have to bought at the vet clinic.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

AKA puppy diaper rash! It will probably go away on its own even without treatment. But to speed it up, you can even try corn starch.


----------



## Chelsea(NL) (May 8, 2007)

After she pees she also has what looks like mucous on her privates. I was told by the breeder that this is normal and if she has problems peeing to bring her to the vet.


----------

